# Touchpad Unresponsive To Touch Input On Alpha 3



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so I will be using the device and all of a sudden it will be totally unresponsive to any input via the touch screen. I know that it is the touch screen that is unresponsive rather than the whole device because the physical buttons function fine. Turning the screen off and back on again will fix the problem ... for a little bit. And then it will happen again. This did not happen on Alpha 2.1. In fact, I've gone back to Alpha 2.1 and it does not happen.

Has this happened to anyone else? Is it something that can be easily fixed? I would rather use Alpha 3 but this bug makes it almost unusable so I guess I will have to stay on Alpha 2.1 unless it can be fixed.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## thefloe (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

Happened to me as well. Could get touch back after toggling standby on/off some times. Yesterday after turning the Touchpad on from standby the touch was not responsive at all. Toggling standby didn't help at all. Had to press power button for a long time to make the Touchpad reboot. This didn't happen before on Alpha 2.1.

T.


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

For future reference, you can turn the device off by holding the power button and pressing home ten times.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just came here to mention some Alpha 3 quirks and this thread was at the top. Yep, I have had this issue a couple of times, and never did with Alpha 2.

Another quirk....last night before going to bed, I turned off wifi and turned off the screen and put the device beside my bed. The screen was off. This morning, the screen was on, and of course my battery nearly drained. So somehow it turned itself on. Oh, actually, I hit the power button to turn the screen off....just a quick touch.....but instead the device rebooted.

I see now how this is truly an "alpha" product, whereas people used to say Alpha 2 felt like a beta.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

this happens to me too!


----------



## curcible (Nov 8, 2011)

Strange, this has been happening to me with webos, alpha2 and alpha3. I was thinking it was a hardware malfunction with my unit.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

dtugg said:


> For future reference, you can turn the device off by holding the power button and pressing home ten times.


Just saved me from waiting for battery to die, had this happen as well, amazing...i used search and it worked!


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I had this problem once in Alpha 2, so it's not just confined to A3.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Funny thing I never had this with Alpha 1 or 2. Upgraded to 3, had the problem, so I dropped back to 2. But now I still occasionally have the problem on Alpha 2.


----------

